# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Parador laminate floor

## mrsxtro

Anyone ever laid a Parador laminate floor? And was it the dearer CleverClick range, or the cheaper SmartClick range? Just wondering if you are happy with the looks and quality? How well is it holding up to the onslaught? Thanks.
-mrsxtro

----------


## bitingmidge

I've done a cheapie. 
It went together easily, but my dear old unfit body paid heavily for a day or two after!.. 
It was a humid Brisbane September weekend, and I started in a hallway in the evening, and unfortunately the laid bit of floor bent around 20mm overnight, opening up two or three of the end joints.   If I'd laid a bigger area it wouldn't have been a problem. 
Leave plenty of space round the edges, follow the instructions and it's not very hard to get a good job. 
The hard bit is trimming the coverstrip/skirting round the perimeter. 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## mrsxtro

Thanks for the reply.
Just wondering how well it is wearing? Major scratching problems etc?
Thanks again.
-mrsxtro

----------


## bitingmidge

It's been down three years, in a home unit with light traffic.   
It's my eldest daughter's abode, and her housekeeping is....well.....um.....not quite up to the standard of her mother's shall we say, so the floor is usually pretty well protected by a generous layer of clothing, cd's, scrapbooking projects and other detrius.. but apart from an accident following a bulk sparkler lighting trick this New Year, it seems pretty much unscathed. 
I used glue in the joints in the kitchen, and in the corridor outside the bathroom, in an effort to slow up water penetration. 
My view was that she got a cheap floor, if it lasted five years in good nick (and it will easily) she's done ok, and you'd scratch (pun intended) another ten at a pinch. 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## mrsxtro

hehehehe sounds a little like my house! But I blame the five kids for the mess, couldn't possibly be me! 
Thanks for the reply. I have spoken to many flooring "specialists" lately who all tell me different stories depending on what brands they are selling or what stock they wish to move along. Makes it very difficult to decide which laminate floors would be best. Real life experiences are a much better indicator I think.
-mrsxtro.

----------

